# Removable Disk is not formatted, Do you want to format it now? HELP!!!



## ador_bl (Feb 13, 2009)

I have a Sandisk Cruzer Micro 4GB model no. SDCZ4...
When I was gonna print my documents it said it wasnt formatted!! What am I going to do?! All my courseworks are there!! (Im still in high school) My two years of GCSE!

i am completely terrified... im doomed...

Ive been on google all day, friday the 13th 2009... 13? bad omen, worst day ever...
fortunately i stumbled upon this thread about TestDisk...
I tried it but did something wrong (i dunno what) that the device osnt showing up anymore...

then when i tried again the next day... it showed up (whew)...
my problem is how can i fix it? 
Im confused on which partition to choose (I chose Intel/PC on my first try)... I think thats what i did wrong...

Please help! all my important files are there!!! help!!! Im doomed!!!
Help ASAP!!!


Thanks in advance!


----------



## ador_bl (Feb 13, 2009)

OK... change of plans...
Can someone please, PLEASE, recommend a recovery software that can recover all, at least some of my important documents, files from a formatted flash drive?

PLEASE, PLEASE.... HELP!!!


----------



## kinbard (Jul 1, 2006)

You can try this:
http://www.cgsecurity.org/wiki/TestDisk_Download
I've not used it before, but have seen recommendations.


----------



## ador_bl (Feb 13, 2009)

Thanks!

Unfortunately... I tried TestDisk and PhotoRec and it didnt work...
TestDisk revealed that my USB has 'no partition'... and that the 'structure is ok'... but, after reading other threads similar to my problem (which is a long way back in 2006), and followed instruction, i cant find 'Write'... the only option is 'Deeper Search'... and after several hours... shows 'structure has no end mark OAXX1231324 (cant remember this part)'... i tried reading further and found that there were no replies concerning this problem... but then i stumbled upon this quote: 'it even recovered files from my formatted drive' or something like that... concerning about PhotoRec...

So I tried PhotoRec, but no files were recovered... so I became desperate (read: stupid) and formatted my USB and tried PhotoRec again, still no progress...

HELP!!!


----------

